# Seizures



## AlptraumClown (Dec 10, 2009)

My male is 4years old had his second seizure this morning. We do breed him with our female who was in heat recently. We brought them inside and put them in cages so they did not breed this heat. I think the lack of water and some M-high stress may of induced his seizure, but If this goes on i will have to put him down. I read the Harmful Food Consumption & Toxic Plants. Also we gave him and {and the female} allot of thanksgiving left overs, and the first began then next day. But he hasn't had human foos sence. How should I go about helping my dog, other then giving him more water? FYI we feed them ol roy food and treats from walmart.

Our female is doing very well, thank goodness!

~Danielle


----------



## Chaos4ever (Oct 2, 2009)

I would take him to vet immediately. If you can get it on video it would b helpful 4 vet.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

This happened to our American Bulldog he just started having them one day. It got so bad he forgot who we were and almost attacked my boyfriend who had the dog sleeping in his bed since he was a puppy. The vets told us that he had a chemical imbalance in his brain and there was nothing they could do. They thought it all started with a heat stroke that messed up his brain. I would take you dog to the vet immediatly and keep him inside if you have extream weather in your area. I realy hope you dog will be ok.


----------



## Akasha (Oct 30, 2009)

Yes take him to vet the immediately - If you haven't already done so make sure your dog doesn't have Heart Worm (he could be experiencing the ending stages of it) - Tell your vet anything and everything he ate on Turkey Day and make sure it wasn't something toxic (like onions, garlic, even some spices, walnuts are bad) - 

It could very well be a case of heat-stroke but I am no doctor - if your dog is suffering get him some help - and please do this ASAP 

A dog who suffers from a seizure can become disoriented and may attack. Hope your dog gets better and keep us posted please ! Good Luck !


----------



## pittybull01 (Dec 2, 2009)

Yes take him to vet as everyone has said. and a quick questions to Akasha;

Is Garlic and onions and spices bad for dogs? Just wondering first time I have heard of this..


----------



## AlptraumClown (Dec 10, 2009)

Hi, thank you for your help..

KG420, who old was your dog when he started this, did it stop on its own? what happend.


----------



## Elvisfink (Oct 13, 2008)

AlptraumClown said:


> Hi, thank you for your help.. He was daised after his seizures, he dosn't know where he is or who we are, he faoms at hi mouth and pees on himself, both of the two time all of this happend. I do care for him, but he is not my dog. His dad wont take him to the vet, he dosn't see Hulk as his friend, just a dog to breed, make money and keep the house safe. Is there anything I can do without going to the vet..?
> 
> KG420, who old was your dog when he started this, did it stop on its own? what happend.


Be responsible and take the poor dog to the vet and have it examined. You have Hulk on your myspace as your dog. It also looks like your boyfriend is peddling puppies on myspace. If Rob is your boyfriend or just a friend you need to explain to him that breeding pit bulls is really not a good thing, especially when the dog is prone to siezures. Do the right thing and take the dog to the vet the poor thing doesn't need to suffer.


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

The dog deserves to be seen by a vet. You have used this dog to make money now it is the right thing to do to make him healthy again. There are drugs that can be used to prevent seizures. 

The dog food and the treats you are using are so low end. You really should find a better food for them.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

AlptraumClown said:


> Hi, thank you for your help..
> 
> KG420, who old was your dog when he started this, did it stop on its own? what happend.


He had the first one at about 4 months old and didn't have another one untill he was 3. We had to have him put down because he forgot who we were some times and would try to attack us through the window. One time my boyfriend went outside with him and he charged like he was going to attack, he kept calling his name but he wouldn't respond. He got about 3 feet from him and realized who he was and stopped. He became very scared and was in a lot of pain so we had to take him in and say our last good by.
R.I.P Mack gone but never forgotten


----------



## Akasha (Oct 30, 2009)

pittybull01 said:


> Yes take him to vet as everyone has said. and a quick questions to Akasha;
> 
> Is Garlic and onions and spices bad for dogs? Just wondering first time I have heard of this..


Which Foods are Toxic to Cats and Dogs?

Garlic and Onions can be toxic yes - though I do know that Garlic pills are okay for dogs in moderation (it can help with fleas) - Vet can prescripe these

Since all onions are bad in long effects I wouldn't recommend feeding the dog onion spices. Some vets say you can feed the dog spices and some don't recommend it. To be honest dogs have a "Bland" since of taste so you really don't need to add spices.


----------



## buzhunter (Sep 3, 2007)

Sounds like trolling to me.


----------



## Elvisfink (Oct 13, 2008)

buzhunter said:


> Sounds like trolling to me.


She's not trolling, her post is just very dishonest. I found both Danielle and Rob on myspace. Danielle is living up to her screen name Alptraum is German for Nightmare. Hulk is hers and her boyfriend Rob's dog. They are apparently BYB in Oklahoma with a dog that is sadly in distress. She edited one of her posts that I quoted and Rob "Her Man" has removed their ad selling their mutts on myspace. They apparently have no money or worse are not willing to spend money for their dogs healthcare so they are trying to use this forum for information to cure her mutt without taking in for the appropriate veterinary care. This kind of crap really pisses me off!!!! Danielle and Rob do everyone a favor and TAKE YOUR DOG INTO THE VET and STOP BREEDING MUTTS!! Sorry, but I have no tolerance for people like this!!!!!

I'd rather live with the daily pain of putting one of my dogs down that have one of my dogs live in daily pain!!!


----------



## Akasha (Oct 30, 2009)

Elvisfink said:


> She's not trolling, her post is just very dishonest. I found both Danielle and Rob on myspace. Danielle is living up to her screen name Alptraum is German for Nightmare. Hulk is hers and her boyfriend Rob's dog. They are apparently BYB in Oklahoma with a dog that is sadly in distress. She edited one of her posts that I quoted and Rob "Her Man" has removed their ad selling their mutts on myspace. They apparently have no money or worse are not willing to spend money for their dogs healthcare so they are trying to use this forum for information to cure her mutt without taking in for the appropriate veterinary care. This kind of crap really pisses me off!!!! Danielle and Rob do everyone a favor and TAKE YOUR DOG INTO THE VET and STOP BREEDING MUTTS!! Sorry, but I have not tolerance for people like this!!!!!
> 
> I'd rather live with the daily pain of putting one of my dogs down that have one of my dogs live in daily pain!!!


WOW ~ :goodpost: ~ I wish there was some legal process that responsible owners of spayed and nuetered dogs could do to prevent this ! I really feel sorry for those dogs - :flush::rain:


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Akasha said:


> WOW ~ :goodpost: ~ I wish there was some legal process that responsible owners of spayed and nuetered dogs could do to prevent this ! I really feel sorry for those dogs - :flush::rain:


I agree I've been saying for a while people should not be allowed to breed their dogs unless they have a registered license and kennel.


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

ok I had to walk away from this thread for a few days, I am so so so very disappointed that even a BYB would breed a dog, let a lone a pit bull, with seizures for money and then NOT take him to the vet. Coming from someone who owns an epileptic dog and has had to watch her go thru what the OP originally posted over and over and over again is NOT something you should push off on other people to have to deal with, this brings tears to my eyes, I LOVE MY DOG and I would NEVER in a million years, if she was intact, think about breeding her, especially for money and not with her cindition. Just now I had to give her some sugar and more food cause she has been acting abit strange, which prolly means we will have a relapse soon.

I am disgusted and truely think you should NOT own this breed, I have not had to do what kg420 has done as penny is not like that but her medication alone, which does not include her grain free food and special fragrance free shampoo and special bedding so as not to trigger anything, is $60.00 to $90.00 a month. You can breed your dog and sell the pups for way more than that but you are not willing to take your dog to the vet. 

ok I have to walk away again I am in tears for fear of the life of the dog.


----------

